#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Κατάταξη δυσκαμψίας μεταλλικής σύνδεσης

## palex

Σε συνδέσεις ζυγώματος-υποστυλώματος, διατομών σχετικά μικρών και κυρίως όταν έχω μικρό άνοιγμα δοκού ή κατάταξη της συνδεσης προκύπτει ώς ημιάκαμπτη, εκτός και αν βάλεις ενισχυτικό έλασμα κορμού.
Εσείς επιδιώκετε πάντα να βγαίνει η σύνδεση άκαμπτη;
Αν όχι κανετε αλλαγές στο χωρικό μοντέλο π.χ να βάζετε ελατήρια που προσομοιώνουν την ημιάκαμπτη σύνδεση και αν ναι πως επιλέγετε την τιμή του στροφικού ελατηρίου; 
Διαισθητικά μου φάινεται υπερβολή να αναγκάζεσαι σε μικρά ανοίγματα να κολλάς ελάσματα κορμού στα υποστυλώματα..

----------


## iogeo

Ποιο πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς;
Έχω παρατηρήσει πως για την ίδια σύνδεση με τα ίδια εντατικά μεγέθη το fespa απαιτεί ενίσχυση κορμού ενώ το instant όχι. Όμως αυτό μου συνέβει όχι σε μικρό ζύγωμα αλλά σε συνήθους μεγέθους (8+8=16m άνοιγμα) αν θυμάμαι καλά.
Πάντως δεν χρησιμοποιώ ελατήρια αλλά καιτάω να βγάλω την σύνδεση άκαμπτη και πλήρους αντοχής όπως αρχικά τη μελέτησα και την προσομοίωσα

----------


## palex

Nαι σε μικρά μονόριχτα συνήθως χρησιμοποιώ ΙΡΕ, μετα αναγκαστικά ΗΕΑ.
Μερικές φορές πρεπει να μεγαλώσει πολυ η γωνιακή ενίσχυση και χάνεις και σε ελεύθερο ύψος αν πρέπει να μπεί ψευδορόφη.
Εννοείς ότι για μικρα ανοίγματα και να αφήσεις ημιακαμπτη την σύνδεση μπορεις να προσομοιώσεις στο χωρικό με πακτωση γιατι και ελατήριο να βάλεις δεν θα έχεις σημαντικές μεταβολές;
Για μεταλλικά Fespa και εγώ  :Αναστατωμένος: 
Εκεί που ζητάει το μήκος δοκου βάζεται το μήκος μέχρι τον κορφία(8μ) ή μεχρί το απέναντι υποστύλωμα (8+8)?

----------


## iogeo

πρέπει να βάλεις το 8m δηλ μέχρι τον κορφιά

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *palex*  
_Για μεταλλικά Fespa και εγώ_ 

για αυτό ρώτησα ποιο πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς...

----------


## palex

Backplate? Εννοείς ενίσχυση των πελμάτων του υποστυλώματος αντί του κορμού?

----------


## Evan

είναι τόσες οι αβεβαιότητες που δεν τέτοια λεπτομέρεια, ελατήρια κλπ μάλλον χειρότερα τα κάνει τα αποτελέσματα

----------


## iogeo

> Η εικόνα μπορεί να γίνει εργοστασιακά. Ουσιαστικά κάνεις συγκολλητό τον κόμβο και την ενίσχυση και μεταφέρεις την σύνδεση σε άλλο σημείο. Ένα σχόλιο και μία ερώτηση.
> Σχόλιο. Η δοκός μεταβλητής διατομής μπορεί να γίνει μόνο από λίγες και πιστοποιημένες εταιρίας που διαθέτουν τεχνολογία βυθιζόμενου τόξου. *Δεν γίνεται από 3 ελάσματα και κοινή κόλληση.* 
> Ερώτηση: μπορείς να πετύχεις σύνδεση ροπής στην παραπάνω εικόνα?? Επειδή το ύψος είναι περιορισμένο άρα λίγες και οι σειρές κοχλιών.


γιατί να μην γίνεται;
άλλωστε η τριλογία ΕΜΠ (Σχεδιασμός Δομικών Έργων από Χάλυβα σελ. 277-278) αναφέρουν πως γίνεται : "ή να κατασκευάζονται από επίπεδα ελάσματα ως συγκολλητό"

----------


## palex

Aυτή η σύνδεση πως σας φαίνεται;
Προβλέπεται απο τους κανονισμους; Δεν την εχω ξαναπετύχει πουθενα!

----------


## palex

ναι συγκολλητη με ενισχυση απο κάτω.
Οι οπές πανω είναι για να βιδώνονται οι τεγίδες πελμα με πελμα (διαμεσου επίπεδου ελασματος) με ενα κοχλια απο τη μια μερια και ενα πισω στο πελμα που δεν φαινεται!
Υποθέτω οτι αν μελετηθουν οι συγκολλήσεις δεν υπαρχει προβλημα, αλλα δεν ξερω ποια προγραμματα υποστηριζουν τετοιας μορφής κόμβο.

Επίσης έχω και αυτήν την μορφή κόμβου ζευκτου-στύλου που πιθανον να εγινε για να γίνει πιο βαθεία η υδρορροή.
Τυχον εξαιρετικά αρνητικα σχολια (εαν βεβαια υπάρχουν) Θα προτιμουσα με π.μ.
Πρεπει να κανω τη μελέτη για προσθηκη κατα επεκταση σε αυτό και μου εκαναν εντυπωση οι συνδέσεις του. Ο πελατης ειχε ζητησει ίδια κατασκευη και του ξεκαθαρισα οτι δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση, (και μονο λογω λογισμικου δηλαδη!)

----------


## palex

Ολοι εχουν αποψη σήμερα!
Δεν ειχε γινει ειδικη αναφορά στις συνδέσεις, εγω προβληματιστηκα σε περίπτωση που επρεπε να ενωσω και τις οριζόντιες υδρορροες αλλα τελικα αυτο ξεπεραστηκε γιατι θα εχουν διαφορετικα υψομετρα τα κτίρια.
Και την περασία των στύλων θα του αλλαξω γιατι δεν σκοπευω να χρησιμοποιωσω μηκιδες UPN80 συγκολλητες στο στυλο οπως το υπαρχον και δευτερος κοχλίας δεν χωραει στην UPN80 οποτε τουλαχιστον παει για C140 δηλαδη 6εκ πιο μεσα, βαλε και αποστασεις ελασματων ενισχυσης πλακας έδρασης που χρησιμοποιω..
αλλα βγαινουμε οff topic, δεν θα τις χρησιμοποιησω τις συνδεσεις αυτες, τις εβαλα για σχολιασμο και να παιρνουμε ιδεες αν βεβαια αξιζει κατι απο αυτες.

----------

